# bsod caused by driver hal.dll bsod 0x00000133 in Win 10



## AKashTechnical (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am getting BSOD since i upgraded my windows from win 8.1 to win 10, I have checked minidump file in bluescreenview-x64 and come to know that hal.dll & ntoskrnl.exe+142940 are causing the BSOD.
anybody have any idea about how to resolve this BSOD, 

Below are reports from Bluescreenviewer and i have also attached a Minidump folder.

Thanks:
Akash



==================================================
Dump File : 071916-24312-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/19/16 09:47:40
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+11ce
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142940
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071916-24312-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 249,228
Dump File Time : 07/19/16 09:49:34
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071816-29500-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/18/16 11:02:46
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d4d0
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142940
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071816-29500-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 218,772
Dump File Time : 07/18/16 11:04:15
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071516-22375-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/15/16 12:10:54
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d580
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142940
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071516-22375-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 233,236
Dump File Time : 07/15/16 12:12:37
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071516-22281-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/15/16 11:12:49
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d500
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142940
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071516-22281-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 218,052
Dump File Time : 07/15/16 11:14:05
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071416-25531-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/14/16 09:49:23
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+11ce
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071416-25531-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 223,268
Dump File Time : 07/14/16 09:50:47
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071316-26828-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/13/16 08:48:36
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d580
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071316-26828-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 229,828
Dump File Time : 07/13/16 08:49:51
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071216-26421-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/12/16 11:14:35
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+11ce
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071216-26421-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 255,820
Dump File Time : 07/12/16 11:16:51
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 071116-24812-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/11/16 09:17:01
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d580
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071116-24812-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 214,668
Dump File Time : 07/11/16 09:18:16
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 070516-23953-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/05/16 13:42:19
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d580
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\070516-23953-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 209,612
Dump File Time : 07/05/16 13:45:03
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 070116-24640-01.dmp
Crash Time : 07/01/16 17:26:18
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000133
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00001e00
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+4d580
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.420 (th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1427a0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\070116-24640-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 281,284
Dump File Time : 07/01/16 17:28:15
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 062316-22812-01.dmp
Crash Time : 06/23/16 10:32:55
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff801`c76e9b77
Parameter 3 : ffffd000`7b44b6f0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : Npfs.SYS
Caused By Address : Npfs.SYS+9b77
File Description : NPFS Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.0 (th2_release.151029-1700)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142760
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\062316-22812-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 281,332
Dump File Time : 06/23/16 10:37:01
==================================================


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

hi welcome 
just see this topic , i think it will help you . http://www.thewindowsclub.com/dpc_watchdog_violation-blue-screen-in-windows-10


----------



## AKashTechnical (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Bailifeifei,

Thank you for reply.

I got the same resolution from my another forum but it was not so clear about issue but your given link make me understand well.

I have reinstalled that driver according to your link, I'll keep my user system observation for two days, if problem won't repeat then i will mark it as *solved.

Again Thank u very much.

*


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

AKashTechnical said:


> Hi Bailifeifei,
> 
> Thank you for reply.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. it is my pleasure.


----------



## AKashTechnical (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Bailifeifei,

Same Problem is still coming once in a day, same files (*hal.dll & ntoskrnl.exe*) are causing the problem.
what else we have to do now.

I am attaching latest minidump files also, pls let me know the solution for this issue.


----------

